# I'm moving to Dallas, How's the Sailing



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

I moving to the Dallas area, Grapevine to be specific. I've been out to Lk Grapevine, had lunch at Big Daddies. There looks to be alot of sail boats in the marina. I assume the sailing is good there. If you've done any sailing on Lk Grapevine or any other Dallas area lakes Id love to here about it.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Come on guys. You mean to tell me no ones sailed the Dallas area. What lakes are best for what. when is the better season. What boats do you go out on.

A little more back story perhaps. I sold my Bristol Corsair 24. It would have cost more to move it then it was worth. That plus I would have had to keep it in a marina that cold lift it out every so often. I've been thinking of building or buying something trailerable. Are there lakes in the vicinity that I should check out. How are the public boat ramps. I saw a nice little boat on the Sailing Texas site, but it had a deeper fixed keel. Is that going to be a consistent problem when I go to launch it. Around here there are some steeper boat ramps. I don't want to have to put my bumper under water to launch a boat. 

Also, we bought a house in Grapevine, so I wont be building or buying till some time in the spring or beyond. If you have a boat and could use some company, I'll buy the first lunch. Any ways, I would like to hear what you've got to say about sailing in the area, or sailing resources in the area. Thanks


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Dan,

I will write back soon. I am running right now, but I live in the Dallas area.

- CD


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey there...I've lived in Dallas for 25 years and have been sailing here for 10...I've sailed Grapevine, not my favorite lake but has a good sailing community, kinda small, good east/west orientation (for the predominantly southern winds, so you can sail on a beam) deep water/rocky bottom so the water stays clearer than Texas' mostly clay bottom lakes, lots of sailboats and few motorboats...you can sail from the west end to the damn and back in about 4 hours (then you can do it again if you want to...)...

I've also sailed Lake Lewisville in north Dallas...larger lake but not as deep and has a clay bottom so mostly muddy...I had a shared lease on a J-24 here out of Pier 121 for about 7 years...takes most of the day to sail from Pier 121 marina at the east end to Eagle Point marina off of I-35 on the west...again oriented mostly east/west (at least the sailable part is) so with predominant south winds your on a beam...Eagle Point has a nice bar/restaraunt/outdoor play area...althought the lake is larger there are some low spots to navigate and a lot of the northern portions have too many underwater trees to sail in...there is a private/club marina on the north side and a local knowledge pass through the trees to it...

I currently have an Islander Bahama 30 on Texoma at Cedar Mills Marina, just 1.5 hours north of Dallas...largest lake in Texas...definitely my favorite...you can sail all weekend and not see the entire lake...

So, it kinda depends on what kind of sailing you want to do...the only trailer sailing I've done is with a 14' daysailor so ramps/water depth was not an issue and I sailed Grapevine or Lewisville just because there close...if your trailering and day sailing there are several lakes all around Dallas an hour or so away...Grapevine is a sailing lake...Lewisville to the north is mostly a motorboat lake w/some sailboats (Lewisville has an undeserved reputation of being "dangerous" only because it is so close to Dallas it gets lots of weekend ski/power/speed boat activity and with that influx someone is bound to do something stupid and make the headlines...Lake Ray Hubbard to the east has a sailing community a sailing school and a Catalina dealer, though I've never sailed there...lake Ray Roberts just an hour north on the north side of Sanger has a sailing community though I've never sailed there...Joe Pool lake to the south has a small sailing community, I've never sailed there though my opinion is that it is too small for exploring...

and if you really want to venture out Austin has Lake Travis with a sizeable sailing community and a Beneteau dealership (one place I'd like to sail but never have), or you can always go to Houston (4-5 hours) or on down to the Gulf (5-6 hours) or over to ClearLake (1 hour east of Houston) which is a large sailing community and a great party area at Kemah with an outlet to the Gulf...

So, welcome to Texas/Dallas area...man-made lakes abound all around, just pick your poison...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

CapnSantiago said:


> Hey there...I've lived in Dallas for 25 years and have been sailing here for 10...I've sailed Grapevine, not my favorite lake but has a good sailing community, kinda small, good east/west orientation (for the predominantly southern winds, so you can sail on a beam) deep water/rocky bottom so the water stays clearer than Texas' mostly clay bottom lakes, lots of sailboats and few motorboats...you can sail from the west end to the damn and back in about 4 hours (then you can do it again if you want to...)...
> 
> I've also sailed Lake Lewisville in north Dallas...larger lake but not as deep and has a clay bottom so mostly muddy...I had a shared lease on a J-24 here out of Pier 121 for about 7 years...takes most of the day to sail from Pier 121 marina at the east end to Eagle Point marina off of I-35 on the west...again oriented mostly east/west (at least the sailable part is) so with predominant south winds your on a beam...Eagle Point has a nice bar/restaraunt/outdoor play area...althought the lake is larger there are some low spots to navigate and a lot of the northern portions have too many underwater trees to sail in...there is a private/club marina on the north side and a local knowledge pass through the trees to it...
> 
> ...


Boy,

I could not have said it better. Great writeup Cpt.

I also keep my tub on Texoma (Cedar Mills). If you really enjoy sailing, it will be the best sailing around until you get to the coast. It is a VERY large lake. They also build Valiant Yachts there and there is a very strong cruising community there. I have also sailed Hubbard for many years, but it does not compare to Texoma.

It was a toss-up between Texoma and the coast for us. In the end, I ddi not choose Texoma becuase it was closer, I chose it because of Cedar Mills and the community. It is a great place to get outfitted to head off cruising. In fact, I have never been to a better place of knowledgeable people and friendly service. If you need any specifics on these PM me and I will help.

- CD

PS I know many people that have moved off of Grapevine due to low water problems. Although that can happen at Texoma too, it is less likely.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Two sites worth looking at:

SailingTexas, which has a "Texas Lakes" section worth viewing. Also check the videos page, where you can see people sailing on some of the lakes.

And http://www.trailersailor.com/ has a preponderance of southern/Gulf Coast/Texas sailors, including many in the Dallas area.

Good luck with your move, & don't swallow any brain-eating amoebas.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

> Good luck with your move, & don't swallow any brain-eating amoebas.


Yah, we got those down here too. Thanks for the info on Lk Grapevine and Lk Lewis, Cpt. I looked up Cedar mills, you and CD are deffenitly onto something there. I'll have to convince my girl to spend a weekend up there. Keep the info coming fellas. I'm going to check out those sites, Bobm.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with CD - CapnSantiago summed up the area pretty well.

Lake Grapevine:
My least favorite in the Metroplex. It's too small and boring (only my opinion) and it does seem so suffer the most during droughts. The same goes for Joe Poole Lake which is where I picked up our boat. Both have great restaurants with attached docks but that's about it . . . in my opinion. 
http://www.twincovesmarina.com/
http://www.scottslandingmarina.com/
http://www.lynncreekmarina.com/

Lake Ray Hubbard:
Great lake! I do most of my windsurfing there. Dennis Conner was there racing a J24 a few years ago. Chandlers Landing is a really nice Marina and club on the North end by I-30. Chandler's also has ASA and US Sailing schools on site. Rush Creek Yacht Club on the South end is really nice
too. They race scows - a lot of them! My favorite on Hubbard. As far as Racing goes this lake (my opinion) has the best collection of racing sailors in the Metroplex.
http://www.rcyc.org/

White Rock Lake:
I learned to sail on this lake in our Coronado 15 in the 70's. It's a small shallow lake with a long history in the center of Dallas. Great small boat racing here with Butterfly's, Lasers, C-15's, and Flying Scots. One of the Laser racers on White Rock is a former world champion. RC Sailboat racing is also big here.
http://www.cscsailing.org/
http://www.whiterockboatclub.com/

Lake Lavon:
Feeds Lake Ray Hubbard from the North. It's a big lake with only two marinas. Collin Park being the largest. Collin Park Has a great group of sailors and some of the best parties around. We sail there because it's right next door and also where we keep the wakeboard boat. The restaurant . . . well . . . lets just leave that one alone. Lavon would be too far to be worth it from Grapevine anyway.
http://www.collinpark.com/

Lake Lewisville:
If I lived in Grapevine I'd sail Lake Lewisville. There are a lot of Sailboats on that lake. That's where the big ones are in the Metroplex. Stumps are not a problem once you learn the layout. A fishing map of the lake on board will be good enough. Eagle Point Marina on the west side is huge with everything you could ever need . . . except for a West Marine. You'll have to drive into Dallas or Cowtown for that. There is a nice Boaters World a few minutes away. Pier 121 is on the East Side, Another huge marina with the same stuff that Eagle Point has. There are actually several marinas on the lake but these are the main ones. Matt Meadows (a very experienced ocean sailor) has a US Sailing / ASA sailing school at 121 with several boats to rent. I think he still keeps his 41 Hinckley there but I'm not sure. He keeps it at Texoma sometimes. Matt's a great guy to know. 
http://www.pier121marina.com/
http://www.eaglepointmarina.com/

Lake Texoma:
This is the lake for the really really big boats. My favorite of all. It's the best lake around! I got to race with a friend once (I was the green ballast) on a Bahama 30 out of Cedar Mills in the eighties. Great boat! The lake has several nice marinas and going from one to another is like a cruise. Cedar Mills is my favorite marina but Grand Pappy's is really beautiful also. When Cheri and I move up we'll keep the boat at Texoma until the last kid is out then it's Galveston Bay! We rent bigger boats on the bay often. Kemah is only a 4.5 hour drive from Grapevine. I highly recommend the trip.
http://www.cedarmills.com/
http://www.grandpappy.com/

Boat Ramps:
We currently sail a Chrysler 26. Boat and trailer weigh over 6500 pounds. I have a ½ ton 2 wheel drive PU and have never had a problem at any ramp in Texas. They are (almost) all well built and maintained. Sailing the Bay is almost always good but here in North Texas in January and February? There are good days occasionally but generally . . . it sucks. Late July and August is a little light on wind. Late August and early September almost no wind . . . but . . . on the flip side it is scorching hot and humid.

Welcome to Big D! 
Thanks to Grapevine We're tied with Houston for seventh worst traffic congestion in the nation. You really will like it here though. Our boat is out of the water until March for a remodel. Get it touch if you don't have a replacement boat by then. I'd love to show off the area sailing!

One last site to cover the Metroplex
http://www.dallasrelo.com/marinas.html#whiterocklake


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Lewisville is filled with the go-fast powerboat boys and the toys.... my vote would be for texoma.
"Serious" sailors head for Cedar Mills, the Partiers go to Highport, the racers head to grandpappys. 

Me, I'm a broken down man on a halifax pier.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you do end up in Cedar Mills, watch out for a Catalina 400 named Sea Mist IV... she has a bad habit of detonating bbq grills of the back... they are supposed to go up as high as 150-200' when the captain makes that mistake...and the fireball is pretty impressive.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Lewisville has been unfairly tagged with the Go-Fast reputation. It IS a BIG lake on the edge of Dallas. Of course there will be Go-Fasts but again . . . it's a big lake with several Sailboats and several different areas to sail. The Go-Fast population is nothing compared to any part of Florida. So Dennis Rodman runs over a girl . . . ok . . . they never had proof . . . but anyway a girl gets run over and all of a sudden it gets nicknamed lake death. If you're the news station reporting on lake activities the 4th of July week-end where do you report from? The big lake with the most boats, campgrounds, swimming beaches, and people. I agree that Lake Texoma is a better lake for a lot of reasons. It's my first choice too but it's also a pretty long drive if you're going to do it regularly. Pulling a boat to Cedar Mills is a 2+ hour deal from Grapevine and that makes for a pretty long day.

Texoma best . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . yes.
Lewisville dangerous . . . . . . . . . . no
Lewisville convienient . . . . . . . . . yes
Gas pulling a trailer to Texoma . . . ???
BBQ grill availability at Texoma . . . unfair advantage with one guy.


----------



## SYMandalay (Nov 9, 2007)

+1 for Cedar Mills on Lake Texoma.....we spent 20 years there before heading off cruising. It is well worth the drive from Dallas.

If you are more into small boat racing, you can do better in Dallas, but for cruising and some racing, Texoma is best.

Colin


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

SYMandalay said:


> +1 for Cedar Mills on Lake Texoma.....we spent 20 years there before heading off cruising. It is well worth the drive from Dallas.
> 
> If you are more into small boat racing, you can do better in Dallas, but for cruising and some racing, Texoma is best.
> 
> Colin


Absolutely.

The mid to big boat racing on Texoma is great! Good people up there.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Another Question if you guys will allow me. What are the rules on anchoring. I'm assuming there are no shipping channels, but are you allowed to anchor a boat for a long time. Say I wanted to leave a boat up at Lk Texoma for a couple of months. Could I anchor it in a cove with getting in trouble. 

I'm not to worried about fast boats. They're all over the place down here. You mentioned fishing charts for Lk lewis. Are these comparable to mavigational charts, and have any of you guys ever seen them for the other lakes.

Also, just for curiosities sake, does Lk Texoma connect to the gulf? Are there any rivers that can be navigated all the way to the gulf?


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

CD could speak to Texoma better than I can but I don't know if anchoring over a long period is done up there. It's not around the Metroplex unless you're actually sleeping on it and then only for a day or two or three at a time. Another thing that is not done is renting a slip with out a years lease. Don't tell anybody . . . it's a secret . . . you can usually talk some marinas into a week or two at a time.

There are fishing charts for every lake around and the quality ones are very good. They have GPS points and pretty accurate topographic info for depths. No they are not as pin point accurate as NOAA charts but they don't need to be. There is a great Bass Pro Shop in Grapevine right next to the airport with tons of stuff . . . like good quality lake maps.

Lake Texoma does connect to the gulf via the Red River but you'll need an airboat as it is ankle deep at best in places. You would also need a big set of #^$$ for that first jump off the Eisenhower dam. Here's a tid-bit of info . . . remember the old cowboy song Red River Valley? They built the Eisenhower dam and the valley became Lake Texoma. Great striper fishing by the way. Many sailboats have rod holders attached to the stern rails.

You really will like living here but It will be a night and day difference from Florida on the boating scene. Lake water visibility is one to two feet on the best day. Lake Travis in Austin is nice. It's 10+ foot visibility. Galveston Bay gets back to 1 foot visibility but it is still a really beautiful place. I used to live on a boat down there and will always be in love with that area.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

It is not connected to the gulf. You have to truck. As far as the anchoring, I have no idea how long you could leave it there. I have never seen a boat anchored out like on the coast (and basically abandoned).

Better to put it on the hard in a marina if they will let you, leave it in a slip in a marina, or not move it here. *Besides, there are these crazy folks that hide in the woods on the north shores. Think 'The Village'... except these monsters are real.

You will be able to spot them as they often have a 'OU' on their clothes. Scary people, I tell you!!! SCARY!!!*
- CD


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I've seen those guy's across the river!

I forgot to say:
We keep our boat on the hard for 35 bucks a month by lake. It takes us just a few minutes longer than slip people to be sailing.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

you wouldn't really want to "anchor out" for any long period of time. Too many prying eyes and light fingers. The slips are cheap, plentiful, and a "years lease" doesn't mean a heck of a lot.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

oh, yea, you also get to see THIS at highport...



and this at "The Islands"
http://www.cantweight.net/slides/P5240044.html

http://www.cantweight.net/index1.html


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Sweet, I'm going to like texas.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

danjarch,

I was born and raised in Dallas (moved away at 23, joined the Navy, I'm 40 now) and to be honest sailing is pretty much non-existent in Dallas... except for dinghy sailing on White Rock Lake, which is about 15 acres in size and about 10 feet deep at most, motors (even auxilaries) are not allowed. 

However, that is Dallas proper, there is from what I've heard a fairly decent sailing community out at Lake Ray Hubbard in Garland (a subarb of Dallas) however, be forewarned that the SPEED BOAT is king on Texas lakes (be it Hubbard or Grapevine) and by ALL MEANS don't expect them to know anything about the rules of the road or even common courtesy... 

A ******* on the throttle of a V-8 powered, header exhausted, chrome-tipped fire-breather answers to no one and will NOT yield, though he may toss an empty beer can at you and yell "YEE-HAW" when he roars across your bow. I'M NOT KIDDING!! You will see for yourself your first summer weekend out on the water.

Sorry to paint such an ugly picture but unfortunately it's precicely accurate... Grapevine will not be much different. ******** are idiots. PERIOD.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

cardiacpaul said:


> oh, yea, you also get to see THIS at highport...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to Lowes Highport... that is a typical scene... a dumb ass go fast scratching his head as his boat sinks from ramming either into the shore or another boat... seriously, you hear about it almost every weekend!


----------



## LakeTravisP26 (Mar 30, 2007)

A little about Lake Travis which has been mentioned in a couple of posts.

Avoid during the summer. Drunk, rich college boys, testosterone, cigarette boats (on an inland lake?), stinkpot heaven, did I mention drunks. However, the eye candy is good.

It is a flood control lake so some years are better than others.

Rest of the year.

Around the lake the powerboat to sail is 20:1, on the lake 1:20

Wind starts up around 10 AM from the SE. 5-10 knots normal but shifts a lot because of the steep bluffs and canyons. Teams train here for sail trim practice. (no set it and forget it)

There is about 30 miles of the 60 mile length that is wide enough for good sailing. Lot's of places to overnight.

Check out http://www.austinyachtclub.org/WX/cam.htm

Welcome to Texas.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate to ruin you guy's image about Florida but we have just as many if not more stupid, rich, arogant power boater as you guys. Infact I've seen'em everwhere. Including Long Island Sound. I'm more interested in the general conditions. I tend to sail earlier in the day, during the summer, when they're not out yet. Sleeping off the hangover I guess. Down here, we tend to get the best sailing weather in early sring or late fall. Is the summer better up there. Here, the summer is hot and still. You don't see as many stink pots in november, and thats when the winds are better here. When do you guy's usually have more consident winds?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

danjarch said:


> I hate to ruin you guy's image about Florida but we have just as many if not more stupid, rich, arogant power boater as you guys. Infact I've seen'em everwhere. Including Long Island Sound. I'm more interested in the general conditions. I tend to sail earlier in the day, during the summer, when they're not out yet. Sleeping off the hangover I guess. Down here, we tend to get the best sailing weather in early sring or late fall. Is the summer better up there. Here, the summer is hot and still. You don't see as many stink pots in november, and thats when the winds are better here. When do you guy's usually have more consident winds?


I sail and have sailed both Fl and Tx. You are completely correct, except I will add that there are more power boaters there (in Fl). THere are less "cigarette" boats, but a WHOLE lot more of the Hatteras Sport Fishers on half plane. They are much worse than the cigarette or other power boaters. They come by with a 4 foot break wake behind them and EVERYTHING will come out of your cabinets.

You will like sailing here. Difference being you are more concerned about wind state than sea state (duh). All in all, a nice place. Not as nice as Florida though... by a long shot. You cannot compare an inland lake to the ocean/islands/bahamas, etc.

- CD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

CD,
Did you move?


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

As for Lake Travis, yes there are go-fast boats, they do go too fast (there should be a speed limit) and are too loud, and do seem to be accidents ready to happen. The Memorial Day and Fourth of July extended weekends are a bit scarey, and we just don't go out (but we're down on the boat listening to opera that I hope annoys them, but then it might annoy sailors as well). However, the rest of the time, even during the poker runs, they don't seem to be too much of a problem or too terrifying if we remember to look aft before tacking to avoid turning in front of one. Of course I'll think differently if we were to be T-boned.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailhog said:


> CD,
> Did you move?


Nah, Hog, still in Big D, East Texas, and Ft. Myers (all three, it seems). I still have an office in Ft. Myers but mostly work out of Dallas. WIll be in Fl again in a week or so (no boat shopping this time... gotta work... oh well). I was in Ft Myers Beach about a week ago and on my friends little Morgan. Really reminisced the times there. With the exception of being so shallow, it is a fun place.


----------



## Slipkiller2 (Aug 24, 2007)

You might want to check out this wesite. It has some infromation about Lakes in TX.

http://www.boatingguidetoamerica.com/index.cfm?task=display&doc=Boating_Guide_to_America:State_TX


----------



## GulfCoastSkimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

Texoma used to be great for beach camping. I am not saying it isnt anymore, i just havent been in a few years. Used to take a Hobie out with camping gear. Fun Times.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

BlowinSouth said:


> danjarch,
> 
> I was born and raised in Dallas (moved away at 23, joined the Navy, I'm 40 now) and to be honest sailing is pretty much non-existent in Dallas... except for dinghy sailing on White Rock Lake, which is about 15 acres in size and about 10 feet deep at most, motors (even auxilaries) are not allowed.
> 
> ...


Thanks BS, you hurt my feelin's.

Whiterock is much larger tha 15 acres and much deeper than 10 feet . . . in places. It was recently dredged. As I stated in the beginning, it is a small boat lake. Lasers, butterflies, Coronado 15's and Corinthians. Some of the best small boat racers in the country are found there. It's an excellent and beautiful lake for this kind of activity. You can have an outboard up to 1ohp. How many other "Non coastal" cities can you name with such a diverse choice of lakes within an hours drive? Not many.


----------



## txsailorboy (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to the lakes of Dallas. There is enough varity of boating here in the Dallas area that will please everyone. I'm sure you will check it all out and make the right decision. *But*, the Best Kept Secret of *Sailing* in the Dallas area is the Dallas Corinthian Yacht Club, located in the north part of Lake Lewisville. Since it has been kept such a secret, the power boaters don't know about it. We sailboaters have it all to ourselves. Check us our @ DCYC.org. Not only do we have it all to ourselves, but we have great facilities, an active social life, and an active race venue. Our (floating) slips sell, typically, for $800-$1,000. For about $165/month you can have your 35' berthed here. But, you must first become a Member!!! I would be glad to show you around. Do call Emmett @ 940-497-4077.


----------

